

Enabling Open Markets for the Web of Things [pdf] - kennu
http://www.w3.org/2014/11/05-dsr-wot.pdf

======
bradfa
It seems like this is more of, "Let's take these things that are going to talk
on the Internet to centralized services and try to make sure that those
centralized services give 3rd parties ways to use the data which has been
collected" more than actually putting lots of "things" onto the web for direct
interaction. Although some portions of the slide deck do seem to indicate
otherwise.

I think the biggest problem holding back 3rd parties using the IoT/WoT data is
that the old mental models for such data (like all the electric meters are
read by the electric company and they send you a bill) is very centralized, so
that's what we are seeing so far. The sensors are still feeding data to one
central place and there's really no incentive to share that data besides
directly with the customer.

What exactly am I going to do with the data my "things" collect? That question
hasn't been answered yet, as far as I can tell. Once companies making "things"
start answering this question in a compelling way, then I think lots of other
"things" will follow a similar model and the space will flourish, so it's good
to see the W3C getting some publicity on making things open before this
happens.

I still have no intention of buying a "smart" or "Internet connected" thing
besides computers, media devices (game consoles, chromecast, etc), and my
phone. I'm sure others feel similarly, so what kind of product would convince
me to change my stance?

~~~
macns
_I still have no intention of buying a "smart" or "Internet connected" thing
besides computers, media devices (game consoles, chromecast, etc), and my
phone. I'm sure others feel similarly, so what kind of product would convince
me to change my stance?_

The IoT and WoT ( _internet and web of - things_ ), will probably be more than
just that: a device with some sensor, inter-connected. I feel like the real
question here is not what can _you_ buy(as a consumer), to interconnect, but
to _what_ , can your device connect with.

A phone and a few taps on screen should be just about enough to do anything
around our every-day life, and even better, no taps. We should be able to walk
by and interact with services without even reaching for our phone.

